# Good companion ideas?



## Brandi* (Oct 18, 2007)

Hello All,

Can anybody suggest a companion animal for my Melody? My husband and I live with my Dad and help take care of the place. He hates horses so it was hard enough to get him to allow me to bring Melody here. He also says he hates goats because they get into everything. I just don't know what to do. I feel bad for her. She seems to get along ok by herself but she must get lonely. One night last week it was really windy and when I went to tuck her in after dark she was so scared and spooky. So much that she wouldn't even eat her dinner. She just backed into the stall corner and stood there with huge eyes. I couldn't leave her alone like that so I sat down and tried talking to her, petting her, and even singing. She would take a few bites and then stop chewing and just listen. So then I got our minpin, Vayda and brought her in the stall with us. They had met briefly but never spent any time together. Melody calmed right down and started eating nonstop. I think it was just a matter of having a friend there. When I took her for her walk today she caught sight of some neighbor horses across the field. She stood there starring, blinking extra big and smelling the air like she couldn't believe it. Then she got all excited and started prancing around all pretty like with her tail up. I felt so bad :no: And I feel guilty like I shouldn't own a baby. I have dogs but I am scared to let them run together because I don't know what will happen. Even if my Dad would allow another horse on this place I don't know if I could handle two at this point. I try to go out to see her at least three times a day even when I can't get around to taking her for a walk but I still feel guilty. Any ideas?????

Thanks


----------



## dgrminis (Oct 18, 2007)

My idea would be a goat as they make wonderful companions for horses but since your dad doesnt like them either I am not sure that would work -- hopefully someone else will have some more ideas


----------



## Brandi* (Oct 18, 2007)

How do you keep goats in the pen? Don't they climb everything? I can always threaten to get another horse if not a goat



: That might work lol :bgrin


----------



## Charlene (Oct 18, 2007)

if your fence can keep a mini horse in, it should keep a goat in just fine. goats are very sweet, easy to care for and make wonderful companions for a lone horse. something you should be aware of, goats will sometimes acquire a taste for horse's tails. i once had a nubian nanny literally chop my horse's tails off overnight. she had to go live elsewhere.

i don't know how much room you have but i can tell you that a llama would also make a nice companion. before i got my second mini, i had 2 llamas in with my first mini and my big gelding. they were all great buddies. llamas are VERY hardy, easy to care for although they do need annual vaccinations, de-wormings and will need their feet trimmed 3 or 4 times a year as well as an annual shearing. it takes them a day or two to get used to a horse and visa versa but once they settle in, they're fine.


----------



## Brandi* (Oct 18, 2007)

Do goats and horses actually bond? What is the best type of goat?


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Oct 18, 2007)

If your dad dislikes goats and horses equally, but you are still considering getting a goat, I would reconsider and get another lil' horse for Melody's sake





I'm sure you could find an affordable rescue mini. . .

Good luck with whatever you do!


----------



## runamuk (Oct 18, 2007)

I vote for a mini donkey :bgrin :bgrin

My horses often shared pasture with my sheep (hornless variety) and the sheep I found easier to keep in than my goat. If you get a goat be sure it is dehorned/disbudded. Our first mini lived alone and did fine BUT I was always home for the most part and we spent alot of time with him. He did have a pet rabbit that lived in a hutch (more like a bunny taj mahal) that was in his paddock next to his stall. I know of horses who have had pet cats, and one who had a chicken :bgrin .

Many racehorses have had goats for companionship. Just watch out for mane and tail chewing with sheep/goats.


----------



## hahler (Oct 18, 2007)

my horses companion is a llama

and a good protector

just get one that is already broke


----------



## River1018 (Oct 18, 2007)

Chickens actually work well.


----------



## outlawridge (Oct 18, 2007)

I also vote donkey....but one listen to a huge heeeehawwww might send your Dad running!



: One of my minis does not play well with others, and his companion is a small standard donkey that could probably pass for a large sized mini. They are both tough and love to play, quite the pair and very bonded.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Oct 18, 2007)

Aren't you in CA? I have a big sheep who hangs out with my Minis, she runs and plays with my gelding and is very bonded to them. I've been thinking about giving her up though since I'm 'out' of sheep and she's just not doing anything.


----------



## maplegum (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm in the same situation with Bailey. He used to have some big horse company at our back fence, but they were moved away a month ago. Poor little guy still waits at the fence for them.





Bailey does get to have 'play day's with my neighbours shetland most weekends. Even then I question if I'm doing the right thing as then they both suffer with some seperation anxiety. He loves playing with his 'girlfriend' and I know he would love a permanent friend.

I'm seriously considering a 2nd mini, but just have to convince my husband. And the financial aspect is something to think about too.

Can Melody have play days with another mini or pony in the area?

It's sad to see them lonely. I'm sure your Dad will come around to the idea of a second one.

Good luck.


----------



## Charlene (Oct 18, 2007)

bjpurpura said:


> Do goats and horses actually bond? What is the best type of goat?


oh they absolutely bond. example...i got my lone gelding (riding horse) a goat for companionship. they were together a very short period of time and became inseparable. when i took tuffy out for a ride, the goat stood at the fence and bawled the whole time we were gone.

i figured a second goat would remedy that situation so off i trudged to find goat #2. goat #2, goat #1 and my horse became fast friends. when i took tuffy out for a ride, i had TWO goats bawling at the fence. so, they just went with me. luckily, we live in the boonies and rode mostly along the levee to the river so not many people saw me. however, i did keep an eye out for the men in the white coats.


----------



## h2t99 (Oct 18, 2007)

Pot belly pig :bgrin :bgrin

My first mini is best buds with our pot belly!!! They play and sleep next to each other!!

We also got a goat for a buddy for a yearling we bought that was to small to put in with our other minis!! If you get a goat make sure it is a pygmy or nigerian dwarf, they are not as good at jumping out!!



:


----------



## Marty (Oct 18, 2007)

With Melody being so young, I understand your concern. I have actually turned down buyers for my horses if they would be their only horse. I think it's important for them to have another for that special type of companionship that another animal just cannot provide. The fact remains that horses are a herd animal and they do best with another of their own species. This also teaches them how to act and interact with another of their own kind. In the future if you don't keep Melody forever, this would help her learn how to better adapt with other horses. Actually, having another stablemate for her might free up even more time for you if you want to look at it that way. So I would totally push for another mini. I sure know where you can adopt or volunteer to foster! Best wishes to you and I hope you work it all out so that everyone is pleased.


----------



## Brandi* (Oct 19, 2007)

Ok I just had a heart to heart with my Father and he has agreed to let me get a pygmy goat. :aktion033: :aktion033: Geeze I sound like I'm a teenager lol. I think he is finally appreciating our contributions around here and becoming easier to work with



: I told him that if it becomes a problem then I will gladly get rid of it. But I do have a question. What do you feed goats? My understanding is that they will eat just about anything right? Thanks for all the wonderful ideas everyone!!!!!!!!!!!



:


----------



## Jill (Oct 19, 2007)

We have Nigerian Dwarf Goats, but we don't keep them in with our horses. They did one time chew on the tails and manes of a couple of our horses. They did it through the fences, so obviously, there was a measure of cooperation. I've heard they make good companions to horses, but we don't really have any lonely horses. I think it would be worth a try, but keep in mind they can chew the mane and tail (which is not good if you're going to show Melody).

As to feeding goats, they eat goat grain and hay. They should NOT eat horse feed because it can cause problems (too much copper, I think... some reason if not copper). AND, to make matters worse, horses should NOT eat many goat feeds because they are treated with something that is TOXIC to horses.

If you're feeding them together, you may want to give the goat some kind of "all stock" feed, but you'd want Melody to have something "better". The best way would be to separate them at feed time for graining (like feed one in the stall / shed, and another in the pen). Goats are like 50# cats at feed time and even with my most agressive eater of a horse, I can see our goats sticking their heads in and getting the grain from the horse's bucket if they got the chance.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Oct 19, 2007)

Goats do NOT do it for me.

They grow horns, they chew tails , they cannot be fed Copper- so you have to be careful with feed.

They escape anything you put them in and run very, very fast!!

Now I have to tell you I have had BAD experiences with goats so I am NOT a goat lover- and many on here are and have had really good experiences.

The problem is, if you get this goat and you get a bad one you are in big, BIG trouble!!

You are legally responsible for the damage- up to an including any road accidents caused.

The last time my (well tethered, well fenced) goat got out she was brought home from seven miles away in the front of a Police car- luckily we had a "village Bobby" at the time and it was him that caught her and brought her back or I would have be in deep doo-doo!!!

My main problem with goats is that they are not horses- under more natural conditions goats and horses will not interact.

If you filly is already lonely she may or may not bond with a goat out of desperation but personally I would rather have a happy horse.

As Marty has said I will not sell a horse on it's own, end of story, I cannot understand it- horses are herd animals- that for me is it!!!

I would push further and get another pony.

Barring that had you considered a LG Dog??

What are the circumstances, if it is not too nosy of me to ask??

What sort of acreage do you have, for example???


----------



## Jill (Oct 19, 2007)

Oh, Jane reminded me of something -- make sure that the goat is "disbudded" (what goat people call dehorning). The most ideal companion really is another mini. No doubt about it. But, if that is not possible, a goat is something that will keep her company.

My stallion has recently had to be separated from "his" geldings as he is playing way to aggressively. He spends a lot of time hanging out by the goats' fence along with hanging around some of the other horses' fences. I tell you, if those goats start to chew his mane and tail, I know where you can get 4 free Nigerian Dwarf Goats!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rebecca (Oct 19, 2007)

h2t99 said:


> Pot belly pig :bgrin :bgrin
> 
> My first mini is best buds with our pot belly!!! They play and sleep next to each other!!
> 
> ...



When we were looking into minis we also lookedinto getting a potbelly pig, they don't chew tails like goats, or jump. Generally they are very friendly. We ended up just saying 'what the heck' and rescuing a second mini. You can't stay with one for long! :bgrin



:


----------



## MSRminis (Oct 19, 2007)

We have had sheep and goats-Sheep are a bit easier to handle it seemed but they both got into everything. It is almost impossible to seperate them at feeding and the sheep or goat will gobble down all the food before the horse can get to it. Same with pigs-they can be very aggressive at food time-thus the saying "acting like a pig". If a mini or donkey are completely out I would go with a livestock dog. My Pyrs live with the minis and are very loving with them. My female will lay there and let the weanlings groom her and chew on her. Just my $.02 either way good luck !


----------



## Mini Mouse (Oct 19, 2007)

Any other animal you get will take the same care as a mini, maybe more so because you will have to buy two different feeds and have two different kinds of treatment. When I bought my first mini I didn't even bring him home until I found the second one. *I would never have just one mini*. You can care for two as easily as one.

I'd just keep my mouth shut (don't ask anything) and come home with a little weanling. If you're living with your Dad and helping out then it's your house too. That's what I did with my husband. He didn't think we should get one at the time but I did so I got *two* .. lol

*NOW GO GET THAT WEANLING!! *


----------



## BeckyG (Oct 19, 2007)

We had goats before mini's. When we bought our 1st mini, an 18 month gelding, we thought since goats & horses are both social herd animals....... the goats would be his "herd".

Good News.... He did "join the herd".

Bad News..... We very quickly saw Sage was still lonely.

Within a month we purchased another 18 month gelding.






Another horse is best... beyond a doubt. (And is my recommendation.)

If that is absolutely not an option, a goat can be a substitute.

(BTW: One big diference in my experiance above...... our new mini was joining a very well esablished goat herd..... which made it more difficult for him. In your situation, that will not be the case. So, may be very different. I have heard many stories of Horse/Goat "bonds for life".)

Warning......All of our goats were great escape artist. :bgrin They can jump, climb, and "find" openings. (In general, our experience is Nubians jump over & pygmy goats are more likely to "go under") I looked back at some of your pictures..... trying to see your fencing. Your woven wire looks good. But, just make sure they cannot "push under"...... they will try. It is hard to tell how large the gap is in your "board fence". If they can get through.... you might consider adjusting the electric wire so that it is between the "slat-openings".

Just some thoughts based on my own experience.

*Good Luck!!! *





-Becky

P.S.

Oh, Just wanted to add....... goats are great fun.


----------



## CheyAut (Oct 19, 2007)

I have and LOOOOVE Nigerian Dwarf goats (also have a mini oberhasli doe). At first we had 3 goats, but tragically 2 were killed by dogs. The remaining goat was lonely, so we put him in with a mini. We tried several minis, but he didn't bond to any of them. So we got him a second goat instead (now we have 6 goats and my friend just told me about a nigi that needs a home that we will most likely be getting!). My goats are all dehorned (that is what SHOULD be done on all nigis (any dairy goat really)) and none of mine are escape artists.

But I DO agree that another mini would be the BEST thing for yours!





Jessi


----------



## Katiean (Oct 19, 2007)

We have a pygmy goat and she carries a dwarf gene so she is as wide as she is tall. She has very short legs. She doesn't climb on anything. She did git on a car once and jump up and down on the windshield though. She is 5 now and doesn't climb. Maybe you could find an older goat. But, Baby goat (that is really her name) has been here since she was about 12 weeks old. She plays with the horses and cries when we take the horses out. It would kill this goat to sell or give her to anyone.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 19, 2007)

One of my neighbors just got an aged mare for his little girl. Standard size horse...well he decided to get a goat for it. Ended up with 3 goats.....2 Boers and a Nigerian. They quickly bonded. Now the little girl can't do anything around the horse as the goats are very possesive and vice versa. If she rides the horse, the goats will throw a hissy fit and bellow and scream their little heads off and this laid back mare gets skittish and does'nt pay attention to the task at hand.

We've had goats before. From bottle babies on up. We ended up giving out Nigerian to a petting zoo. He was a little Hoodini and got out of every enclosure we put up for him....either over or under and I just could not take that chance of him getting on the roadway.

Oh another thing...if you do get a goat...and it's a little boy, make sure it's a whether (neutered) as the stink these little guys can produce will make you run for the hills!


----------



## Brandi* (Oct 19, 2007)

Ok so with all do respect, telling me that you would not sell to someone like me who doesn't own other horses is not helping me.



: I am already in this situation and trying to make the best of it



:

To answer your question Jane, we have 2 and a half acres and half of it is pasture. At this time I only have one stall and to tell you the truth I get kinda stressed just thinking about getting another one. I am just getting used to having Melody and I am learning so much. If I did get another mini I would get an older gelding most likely. I am still learning about babies, training and so much more that I don't think it would be responsible for me to get another baby. Anyways I am still completely confused. A goat sounds like more of a nuisance then a help. Maybe I will cruise over to the local auction next week and see what lonely soul needs rescuing. But then I have to figure out how to keep them seperate at first...arghhhhhhh. Thanks again for all the great input you guys!!!!! I'm feelin the forum love



:


----------



## Marty (Oct 19, 2007)

Brandi I know it kinda sucks at the moment and selling to "a person like you" is exactly what I'd like for my horses. From what I see, you are extremely attentive to Melody's every need and went to great lengths to build her the little castle of her own and a great provider for her food and vet, etc. . I feel you are extremely devoted to Melody and if half the people on the earth were as good of a horse mommy to you, there would not be much need for rescuing.

A lot of people who buy minis do not do their homework previously but that is where I feel the seller should help out. That being said, I did blow two sales just this week (1 today) because I had to be honest with the people and tell them I need my horse placed where he will not be alone in his species and I do require my horses to have proper shelter which they also did not have. I am my own worst enemy when it comes to selling my horses and screw myself most of the time, but I feel it's just part of being a good seller when you are straight up with your clientele. I wish that your sellar had told you about this companionship deal first so you would not find yourself in the place of confusion that you are now.

I know you are also concerend about having two to tangle with which is scarry right now and also beings a beginner and all you were not prepared to have to run out and find a good match for Melody at this stage of the game and have to make amends now. But I'm glad your mind is open because that is another reason why you are a good horse mommy. Don't feel bad! We all had to start somewhere and so far you are really doing great and on the right path. Here's a hug cause you need one ((((((((( ))))))))


----------



## Brandi* (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks Marty



: I think you are wise to be so picky about who you sell your babies to. I do know that horses can do fine by themselves and I think this is why I didn't really consider it when I opted to get Melody. The previous owner did mention that I should get her some kind of friend because she would probably get lonely. When I have had horses before we usually just had one but he was boarded so there were horses in the vacinity. I don't think I was taking into account that Melody is like a toddler who needs to use playful energy and as much as I'd like to I just can't play like that with her.

Welp, it looks like I have a lot of thinking to do. Decisions decisions



:

Thanks again



:


----------



## OwnedBySockit (Oct 19, 2007)

This is my first response since I finally got it to accept my registration.

Anyway, I have a miniature horse and his best bud is his goat. He had a buddy that was another miniature and when they got the goat the 2 of them bonded, even more than the 2 horses were bonded( I adopted him from the neighbors). They get along great and miss each other when seperated but not to the point of histeria. His goat has horns, whereas my other goats(seperate pen, same fence line) do not. They are disbudded.

The horse likes all the goats and really seems to enjoy their company. We are currently boarding his previous mini horse friend and he completely ignores him and hangs with his goat, even using her horns to scratch his itches.

Enough of my rambling. I guess my point is, even though they are different species they can and do become great friends and playmates.


----------



## Jill (Oct 20, 2007)

Brandi --

We love our goats! I don't think they are trouble, I just know they did chew some of my horses' manes and tails through the fence and that they best not do that to DunIT :bgrin



:



:

When we were deciding what kind of goats to get, I was told that the Nigerian Dwarf Goats are like the Golden Retrievers of the goat world, and that Pygmy Goats are like the Jack Russells of the Goat World. We went with NGD's! No escapes, no mischief really but they do love to play (so fun to watch them play!).


----------



## Brandi* (Oct 20, 2007)

Jill,

Do you happen to have any pics of your NDG's? I know what pygmy goats look like but I don't know if I have seen the others.

Thanks a bunch.

I will try to look them up online too



:

B


----------



## Jill (Oct 20, 2007)

Yep, here are pictures of our Nigerian Dwarf Goats (Leroy, George, Henry and Jasper):


----------



## Brandi* (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks Jill!! That was fast!!! :saludando:


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Oct 20, 2007)

Lightening Jill strikes again!!!

Horses will bond with goats out of desperation- they bond more easily with LGD because the dog makes them feel safe.

But basically, horses need horses, they are not OK on their own- and none of yours have been previously!!

Some horses actually prefer to be on their own but this is rarely a weanling.

Basically what we are saying is not that we would not sell to "a person like you" as you are obviously a very good potential owner- but that we would not sell you a single horse.

Like Marty I have turned people down, kept their horse till they have got things right, lent a companion and, on one occasion, gone out and bought them another one, and delivered it!!!

Although I do think you could have done a bit more homework before bringing home a weaned foal on her own- I do not believe the "fault" is yours.

What Marty and I and others are saying is that we, as responsible breeders, would not have allowed this situation to happen in the first place, not that you are a bad person!!

This is obviously not the case.

But, with your facilities, you have plenty of space for another horse, which will make less noise than a goat, be less trouble than a goat and give you less heartache than a (lonely- what if they don't bond at all??? Mine did not!) goat.

I would get another horse, tell you dad it is a goat, and then get a goat if you WANT one!!



:


----------



## Jill (Oct 20, 2007)

I have a feeling that Brandi will have another mini to make it two. That's pretty much how it goes for all of us



And the mini will be a better companion to the horse than the goat, but the goat will be good in the meantime (and they are nice pets).

Looking into my crystal ball, I see two minis, and two small goats :bgrin



:


----------



## CheyAut (Oct 20, 2007)

Jill, love your goaties





Wanted to share mine, too. You can see them on my webpage at: http://www.cheyautranch.com/My_Homepage_Files/Page14.html

Jessi


----------



## Brandi* (Oct 20, 2007)

Skittles is so cute!!!!!!!


----------



## Shari (Oct 20, 2007)

Ummm.. guys...., its sheep that can't have copper.

Goats, cattle, horse's etc... they need it.

Raised Sheep for a whole lot of years...had goats too.

Goat wether's can't have any kind of rich food because it causes them to get Urinary Calculi and can kill them.

For goat & Sheep information

http://www.sheepandgoat.com/metabol.html#calc

http://www.goatworld.com/

Because goats need the same copper as horse's, it makes more sense to get a goat than a sheep.

When I had goats and sheep they ran in the same pastures with the horse's but it was set up so the sheep could not get to the horse's mineral blocks or grain.

I made sure they had all the vitamins and minerals each animal needed and as a result of that...did not have any eat the manes or tails of any of my horses.

Some grain, just designed for goats and sheep, has a Coccidiosis preventive formula in it, that is Toxic to horse's, cattle and chickens & Ducks.

If you just give plan old oats..you will not have that issue.


----------



## Brandi* (Nov 5, 2007)

I am opening this thread up again because no one ever mentioned cows. Do any of you have cows running with your mini's?

Thanks!


----------

